# Smackin' Good Snack Mix



## Roxy (Oct 21, 2007)

Smackin' Good Snack Mix:

6 cups original Bugles
5 cups nacho cheese-flavored Bugles
4 cups miniature cheese crackers
1 package (6 oz.s) miniature colored fish-shaped crackers
3 cups miniature pretzels
2 cups Crispix
2 cups lightly salted cashews
3/4 cup butter-flavored popcorn oil
2 envelopes (1 oz. each) ranch salad dressing mix

In a large bowl, combine the first seven ingredients. Combine oil and dressing mix; pour over cracker mixute and toss to coat.

Transfer to three greased 15x10x1-in. baking pans. Bake at 250 for 40-45 minutes or until crisp, stirring occasionally. Cool on wire racks. Store in an airtight container. Yield: 6 quarts.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks, I'm copying recipes for a few minutes and this is definitely one to do with the grandchildren next weekend - might cut it in half. You do guarantee this don't you!


----------



## Roxy (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't made this yet..it just sounds good to me. I have a recipes to try folder on my computer and I post them. Some recipes that I post..I have made and some recipes, I haven't made..they just sound good to me so I share them.


----------

